# Glisser plusieurs images du finder vers word en même temps.



## reno11 (30 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à vous tous.

Aujourd'hui ma petite chérie qui se lance dans le monde Mac me propose un problème que je n'arrive pas à résoudre.

Elle souhaite faire glisser plusieurs images d'un disque dur externe par le finder vers un document word sur le bureau.
Rien ne se passe. Je tente donc de copier certaines de ces images dans un dossier du disque du MacBook Pro et en refaisant la même opération (mais sans passer par le DD ext cette fois).....seule une image (sur le lot de 10 que je fais glisser) se copie sur le document word  Il y a du mieux mais c'est pas ce que l'on cherche. Donc ma question, comment glisser plusieurs photos d'un disque dur externe vers un document word en un seul glissé!

Merci à tous, passez une bonne soirée.


----------



## roller and scracther (30 Septembre 2011)

As tu essayé en restant le doigt appuyé sur la touche shift (maj) ?

Tu dois pouvoir en sélectionner plusieurs de cette façon et les faire glisser en une seule fois sur le bureau ou dans le fichier que tu veux


----------



## reno11 (30 Septembre 2011)

Testons ...
A mais non en fait, je vois ce que tu veux dire.
Mais mon problème et de glisser directement sur une page word.
Certe une à une ça marche, mais là il me faut glisser une bonne 40ène d'images au milieu d'un texte.
J'ai toujours pas trouvé.
Une autre idée?
Bonne soirée.


----------



## reno11 (30 Septembre 2011)

Le copier coller classique ne marche pas non plus.
Quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## reno11 (3 Octobre 2011)

Voilà je viens de tenter un peu toutes les solutions auxquelles j'ai pensé mais rien.
Personne n'a une petite idée?


----------



## adrien95 (3 Octobre 2011)

J ai longtemps chercher car je fait beaucoup d insertion de foto sous word ; mais jamais réussi ; je suis preneur si ya solution


----------



## daffyb (3 Octobre 2011)

je viens de faire un essai, et c'est en effet édifiant cette limitation !!
Donc j'ai trouvé un "contournement" dans Word 2011
Il faut passer par la "bibliothèque d'images". Importer les 40 images dans la bibliothèque sans oublier de cocher la case "indiquer les mêmes propriétés pour tous les clips" au moment d'importer la première photo.
Ensuite, on peut sélectionner plusieurs photos et elles s'insèrent toutes.


----------



## reno11 (3 Octobre 2011)

Chouet quelqu'un a réussi à contourner le petit souci .

Je vais donc attendre un petit peu le temps de pouvoir m'offrir la version 2011 
Et tester cette trouvaille.
Mais si quelqu'un trouve la solution sur Word 2008, il me ferait faire quelques économies éhé.

Bonne soirée et merci d'avoir passé du temps pour m'aider.


----------



## daffyb (3 Octobre 2011)

reno11 a dit:


> Chouet quelqu'un a réussi à contourner le petit souci .
> 
> Je vais donc attendre un petit peu le temps de pouvoir m'offrir la version 2011
> Et tester cette trouvaille.
> ...



alors, avec la version 2008, ça&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
&#8230; marche exactement de la même manière ! (insertion/images/images de la bibliothèque)


----------



## reno11 (3 Octobre 2011)

Ahahah.

Je pensais que tu me disais que n'ayant pas réussi sur la version 2008 tu avais trouvé cette solution sur la version 2011. Milles excuses.
Je transmets directement le contournement du problème à ma chère et tendre. Espérant que ça lui suffise.

Merci beaucoup daffyb.
A bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures.


----------



## uzumakyuubi (17 Février 2012)

Merci beaucoup Daffyb

Pour importer les photos dans la bibliothèque :
-> Insertion -> Image clipart -> Bibliothèque d'images...
Puis cliquer sur "Importer..." 
Et comme l'a dit Daffyb ne pas oublier de cocher "indiquer les mêmes propriétés pour tous les clips"

Encore merci ça m'a évité de perdre du temps


----------

